# High-end work in a low-end market



## EcoArboristBill (Dec 13, 2009)

Here's my problem; the area I'm in is way behind the times in terms of arboriculture. We have a tree ordnance on the books that is not only unenforced but is basically unheard of. A300 is unheard of here. There are no "tree care" companies (32 tree and stump removal services, and a boat load of lawn jockeys with chainsaws). Trees are still getting topped, and pruning is done to customer specs.
Long story short, does anyone have any ideas or experiences they would be willing to share about selling quality arboricultural services in this type of area?
I know some of you have been in the industry for a long time and hope that some of you have been around to see a change for the better in your respective markets, if so your input would be highly appreciated


----------



## ozarktreeman (Dec 13, 2009)

EcoArboristBill said:


> Here's my problem; Trees are still getting topped, and pruning is done to customer specs.
> Long story short, does anyone have any ideas or experiences they would be willing to share about selling quality arboricultural services in this type of area?



Bottom line Is HO,s specs.If you want the job.You can preach and teach all you want,cut against your will but in the long run thier way or empty bank account.
pride can be hard thing to swallow,try chewing it up first.


----------



## EcoArboristBill (Dec 14, 2009)

yea I do a lot of chewing!


----------



## EagleTree (Dec 16, 2009)

Do what you can to educate the H/O
But in the end, we are all in this business to make money.
If you try to educate and the homeowner agrees, you did a great job. If they disagree, you might as well make the money because someone else will.
Try to make use of pamphlets and other educational materials.


----------



## ATH (Dec 16, 2009)

Try to communicate that they are paying for more than a simple service. John Ball from SDSU verbalized it well in a marketing seminar I was at:
1) People will pay less for a service they can, but don't want to do themselves (ie: lawn mowing)
2) People will pay more for services they don't have the ability/equipment to do. (if they think they are hiring you because you come with a bucket truck, chipper, ability to climb, etc...)
3) People will pay the most for services they don't know how to do.

If you want to be selling #3, you better know what you are doing. Then the challenge is communicating that to the client without being snooty or arrogant.

It is pretty simple to explain why topping is a bad idea. Use publications if that helps. Once that is extablished, I encourage people when they are asking for other bids to ask if the person will top the tree. If they don't try to talk them out of it....you gotta wonder if they have the knowledge you are trying to purchase... Now you are comparing apples to oranges when you look at prices.

There will be a lot of bids you don't get initially, but when people see how good their trees look and how crappy the neighbor's are, you have free advertising.

Patience and persistence in doing right.

EDIT to add: working by the standards is not "high end" work. It is the standard. Anything less is substandard. High end would be in excess of the standard in one or more areas. Point being: don't market yourself as "high end", but maybe as 'the guy who isn't substandard' (but in a nicer sounding fashion...).


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (Dec 16, 2009)

EDIT to add: working by the standards is not "high end" work. It is the standard. Anything less is substandard. High end would be in excess of the standard in one or more areas. Point being: don't market yourself as "high end", but maybe as 'the guy who isn't substandard' (but in a nicer sounding fashion...).[/QUOTE]


EXCELLENT point sir! I've never approached it from that angle, but I think I will from now on. Thank you!


----------



## EcoArboristBill (Dec 17, 2009)

Excellent point indeed. I refer to the industry standard as high-end from the local perspective, of both the arboricultural industry and the general population. I have heard for years that nobody wants to pay for proper pruning, climbing with out spikes takes to long, hand saws are to slow, bla bla bla. The general perception is that trees are tough, they can take anything, and if they're not tough enough you can just cut'um down, there's plenty more.:chainsawguy: 
Against all odds, I have seen the light. I love the trees and I love my town and I want better for the tree in my town. So I joined the ISA, I studied all the literature and research I could get my hands on, I got certified, and I took the oath to only use spikes for removals and to stop topping trees. So here I stand, taking the message to the streets in a town where few care and even less know better. :bang:
After reading many postings here on abor site I have come to appreciate the level of professionalism, experience and expertise demonstrated my many of the members. This is why I have brought the question to this forum.:yourock:


----------



## Arborsmith (Jan 25, 2010)

I write this list to help. I do not know anything about your business, so this is not to say you are not working this way already. The list are things that have worked well for myself.

1. I study daily. Arboriculture is an ever-evolving profession and research is imperative to stay at the top of the game.

2. I present myself as a trained professional. Printed contracts/invoices and a preprinted return envelope. The pruning descriptions in my contracts are direct quotes from ANSI and ISA standards. A screen-printed t-shirt tucked into jeans with no holes and a belt seems to be all it would take to separate yourself from a percentage of tree-services. Write scripts to study that describe problems/solutions and stick with them to keep verbiage consistent and clear. NOTE: To properly establish a professional relationship you will have to pass on "improper" work if you are not able to educate the customer. This will pay off ten-fold when your warnings come true in a few years.

3. Educate your customers as to the benefits of proper plant health care. Free literature is available through the internet, ISA and chemical/treatment suppliers. Print off free literature and send a piece (specific to their plants) with each contract/invoice.

4. Speak with your local county extension office or village office. Share with them your knowledge and business focus. Many homeowners call these organizations for advice and our city arborist has recommended quite a bit of work my way. Local landscape supply and retail nurseries are also a very reliable resource for work.

5. If your area does not have a qualified arborist to diagnose and treat insect/disease/root disorders then develop that aspect aggressively. I have had great success (80%) with driving down a specific street and printing out literature that I assembled (with my info) on seasonal problems and leaving at the door. 
EXAMPLE - I addressed Cherry Hills Drive last spring, roughly 40 houses. House 1 had chlorotic River Birch in the front yard. I took a digital photo of their tree and inserted into the OFFICE document printed with my contact info (no prices). House 1 called and I sold a $57 iron treatment. House 2 had Pine Needle Scale - photo, insert, print and, again, waited for the call. I spent 1hr 30mins and about $40 in supplies. The 32 call backs i received had already decided that my service was needed and had yet to speak with me once. These were 32 customers that may have never called as they were not aware of the problem or that my service was even available. This spring those small customers received inspection reports and larger contracts.

6. Add an item at the end of each contract that offers a $25 inspection of the entire property the year following the original pruning. They can always say no to that item. If they say yes, you will not only have an opening to sell more work next year but get paid for your time as well.


Feel free to contact me at [email protected]. I am always excited to help others grow as a professional Arborist.


----------



## EcoArboristBill (Jan 26, 2010)

Very good Arborsmith. I'm sure I'll take you up on your offer soon, For now I will work on the suggestions you offered.
:yourock:


----------



## captndavie (Feb 6, 2010)

Work with your County Ranger from the NCFS. They could add a lot of credability to your level of work. And may have some pamplets that you could use to show your points.


----------



## EcoArboristBill (Feb 8, 2010)

I'll look him up and see what we can do to help each other out, thanks.


----------



## af7850 (Feb 12, 2010)

Can you elaborate on your current consulting techniques? Let's take a look at what you're doing now, and see if we can improve your sales method. 

I can pretty consistently out-sell even the most well-known companies in my area, even though my prices are higher, and I maintain industry standards at all times. It's very important to be yourself, so my exact method may not work for you; but rest assured - it is very possible to sell based on quality instead of price.

So, what do you do when you meet a new client for the first time? Or better yet, what happens the very first time you have contact with a new prospect?


----------

